

Epic Pull Requests - bluesmoon
http://epicpullrequests.tumblr.com/

======
akkartik
My all-time favorite commits (not pull requests) are the first few at
<http://github.com/diiq/Tainted-Oyster/commits/master>. Navigate through to
page 1, and read in chronological order.

Eventually the compiler design problem got so hard it took up all the author's
neurons :/

~~~
roryokane
To clarify, akkartik means the earliest few commits. Not the first few on the
page he linked (which is page 1 according to the URL), but the page last in
GitHub's page order, with the first commits. It's currently
<https://github.com/diiq/Tainted-Oyster/commits/master?page=4>.

------
wickedchicken
You ought to add this one: <https://github.com/charliesome/Fructose/pull/9>

Make sure to look at <https://github.com/charliesome/Fructose/pull/9/files>
for full effect.

~~~
dchest
And the humor here is that some guy bullies another guy?

~~~
adambard
It's a bit mean, but a Ruby-to-PHP compiler implemented in C#? I feel like 3
is a crowd here.

------
mikescar
"DEAR FRIEND IN GOD, ... I HAVE BEEN ASKED TO DISPURSE A LARGE FUND OF 2 FILES
WITH 11 INSERTIONS, 3 DELETIONS."

Epic pull requests indeed.

------
Splines
As a parent that has read "Cat in the Hat" countless times to two children,
that first entry on the page is a poetic monstrosity. Cute, but terrible.

~~~
sams99
The data did not send, It was too bad to store. So I sat in my chair All
confused and in awe

I sat there with sartak. We sat there, we two. And I said, "How I wished For
serialization to do!"

Too flat to send out And too hacky to patch. So we sat in our chairs, and we
stared just like that.

To boring to fix, And to complex read So we sat we started With our eyes
glazed like peas

So all we could do was to Sit! Sit! Sit! Sit! And we did not like that. Not
one little bit.

And then something went <BLINK>! How that <BLINK> made us THINK!

We looked! Then we saw, it was big white and black! We looked! And we saw it!
The BSD stack! And It said to us, "Why do you sit there like that?"

"I know some good patches", The License it said. "I know some new code" To
inject in your stack "A lot of good code I will show it to you. Your upstream
Will not mind at all if I do."

Then Sartak and I Did not know what to say. Our upstream was out of the house
For the day.

But our Boss said, "Yes! Yes!" Make that License work out! Use that BSD
License You DO WANT to patch.

FOSS should be here. It should be about. It should be here, we can help the
Upstream it out!

------
eferraiuolo
Feel free to submit Pull Requests here:
<http://epicpullrequests.tumblr.com/submit> and I can add them (the epic ones
of course).

------
marshray
Very cool.

I hope this doesn't catch on and raise the bar for ordinary patch submissions.

------
duaneb
As a bonus: Dustin Hoffman himself designed the site!

~~~
Breefield
Hey that's me, and my theme!

